# Bass Tracker 40th Anniversary Heritage Edition



## Bisk1tSnGraV (Jan 12, 2018)

I am sure this has been covered somewhere but what are everyone's thoughts on this. This boat fits well within my budget and needs as an upgrade from my Bass Tender 11.3. Thanks all for your comments and insight.


----------



## WV1951 (Jan 13, 2018)

Did you mean to post a link?


----------



## PharmD (Jan 14, 2018)

Bisk1tSnGraV said:


> I am sure this has been covered somewhere but what are everyone's thoughts on this. This boat fits well within my budget and needs as an upgrade from my Bass Tender 11.3. Thanks all for your comments and insight.



For a new boat i don’t think you will beat the price for what you are getting. I don’t like the narrow front decks in trackers for the way I fish. That is all preferences though. 

Go and get some poles from fishing department and crawl up on the front deck and try it out with the trolling motor down and see how she fits you. 

May get you a few funny looks [emoji85] but who cares if it saves you from spending that much money on something that doesn’t work for you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LDUBS (Jan 14, 2018)

The link below is a pretty cool video about the 40th anniversary heritage edition. It was originally posted back in December by PBRMINER. 

https://heritageboat.com/


----------



## Jim (Jan 21, 2018)

I posted the video on the homepage.....

https://www.tinboats.net/bass-tracker-heritage/

This boat will be a hit because of the price range. I love it!


----------



## jmontgomery (Jan 22, 2018)

I'd fish out of it.


----------



## water bouy (Jan 22, 2018)

They don't want anyone to know how big the motor is for some reason.


----------



## PharmD (Jan 22, 2018)

water bouy said:


> They don't want anyone to know how big the motor is for some reason.



Probably a 25HP 2 stroke? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LDUBS (Jan 22, 2018)

Found it -- Merc 40 ELPT four stroke. Max HP for that boat.


----------



## RedHatRedNeck (Jan 22, 2018)

Buddy of mine from the huntin club bought one. Said the 40 was all that was goin on it for the 40th anniversary deal.


----------



## Jim (Jan 23, 2018)

40hp works :beer:


----------

